# Constant chewing on his cage?



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

In the last few weeks, my rat has started chewing at the bars of his cage. At first I thought it was because he wanted to come out, so I let him out for about 45 minutes (after which he was more than happy to go back in). Within a couple minutes he was chewing on his cage again.

So the only thing I can come up with is he's hungry. He has plenty of food in his bowl, which he now refuses to eat. He eats only parts of the same blend I've always given him (much less than he used to). He'll eat the treats I give him (apples and almonds) which he only gets one of either treat a day. I've also noticed he no longer digs through his food dish to find the things he likes. If I mix the food up he'll find more of the bits he eats and eat them, then won't touch his dish. I'm confused as to what has caused his sudden change in diet? I would also like to know the best course of action from here...


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Chewing the bars is usually a sign of bordem, not enough space or stimulation. 

Is he a lone rat? I know alot of lone rats will go anti social and some even refuse to eat. 

How big is the cage?

And what exactly are you feeding him? Do you make your own mix?


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

Yes he is a lone rat.

The food I buy is actually a hampster/gerbil blend of food but he eats nearly all of it normally. I've been givning him the same food since I got him a year and a half ago.

He has a fairly large cage, single level, roughly 26" by 18" (estimated)

If it's lack of stimulation, what do you suggest I do for him?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Rats are extremely social in nature, I would really recommend getting him a buddy and you will see a BIG change in him for the better.

Also hamster and gerbil food is completely useless for them. :-\ They have totally different nutritional needs. Are you able to switch to a different food? There is one hamster food (the only one) which is suitable. And thats Hamsters Living World Extrusion. Its cheap, and easy to obtain. They also require daily veg and fruit every second day. 

Rats need a large space... approx 2cubic meters per rat. You could enter your cage dimensions into a cage calculator to see if its big enough. But I would think any one level cage wouldn't be big enough. Don't forget they need to be able to stretch their legs. Plus once he gets a buddy he will likely want to play alot more! Are you able to get him a larger cage? Or look into building a secure playpen for him that he could go in for several hours a day to let off some steam? Exercise is crucial for their mental happiness. 
http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml

You could enrich his life with toys, hammocks, things to explore. Maybe stash his food and make him work for it. String veggies from the roof.


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

getting another rat just isn't an option unfortunately. The cage is rather tall and I think there's an insert (or I could find something) to make a second level for him.

As for toys, I've started looking at a few and plan on buying them ASAP.

As for the food, this is what I've always given him (with some block food from the same brand) since I got him because that's all I'm able to get during my regular grocery shopping. I give him apples and carrots at least twice a week, and he gets an almond every other day. He seems to be eating a little more now, not sure what changed though...


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, why isn't it an option? Its crucial for a rats happiness that they have other ratty friends. They can get stressed out and sick if they live alone. Two rats is not much more maintenance than one rat and you will see the benefits both in his behavior and overall health. 

I wouldn't spend too much money on his toys... you can find awesome stuff at dollar stores. Such as baskets, fleece blankets, dog rope toys etc. Also cardboard tubes, tissue, shredded newspaper will keep him entertained. 

Giving left over bones, and stashing his food around his cage will also keep him busy for a few hours.

Just because hes used to it, doesn't mean its good for him. A liver damaged by not eating right is identical to that of an alcoholic! Every animal has specific nutritional needs, its an irreversible damage that you are not going to see how its effected him until he gets older. If you can, just pick up some Hamsters Living World Extrusion blocks, they are cheap and available at most pet stores. (obviously depending where you are located) 

Hes likely eating more because hes bored. And the food your feeding him is just pure fat. Rats are tiny creatures, being overweight is dangerous for them.. their poor little hearts. Please if you take anything from my replies, get him on a proper diet. I guarantee you, you will notice an improvement in his overall condition and coat after just a month on a good quality diet.


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

FYI, he is not over weight at all (barely any fat for me to grab onto), and his coat is still dark and very smooth even though he's 2 years old. I have a feeling he's just fine.

Getting another rat is not an option because my parents will not allow me to buy another one.

I only spent about $5 on toys for him (and he is playing with them).


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If thats him in your picture, he looks a little overweight. I am not trying to be mean to you, but the rat is my main concern. Its not just the weight, its the quality of the food you are feeding him. It is the equivalent to us living purely on Kraft Dinner (Cheesy macaroni) He might seem fine, but it could be the difference between him living another 6 months to reaching 3 years old or longer. I get rescues through my door all the time that have eaten the same stuff and after just a week or so of a good diet they look completely different. Softer coats, better body weight. Its not going to be any more expensive than what your currently feeding him. So its a no brainer really. 

Maybe you could speak to your parents and explain rats NEED company. I have seen first hand, rats get sick or not recover as well from sickness because they are alone. The only time I would ever keep a lone rat is if he/she was rat aggressive and I had tried and exhausted every possible introduction method. Its not much different from having just one. Then again if you are not willing to listen when people tell you something your doing is not right, I wouldn't suggest getting another rat.

Thats great hes playing with the toys. Does he get any time outside of his cage?

And FYI it takes time and effort on my half to reply to threads and share my own personal experience in the hopes of bettering other rats lives.... I would appreciate it if you at least kept an open mind about what I'm saying.


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

Actually yes, the only place I can get a blend of food specifically for rats (the nearest pet store) costs twice as much as what he gets now, and since my parents buy the food, and I can't spare the money to do so, I have no choice. I'm looking online now to see if (with shipping) the food will be cheaper. If you know of any I can buy real cheap online, I would love to know which brands, etc.

Yes, he gets at least half an hour a day (when I'm busy with work/school/sports/etc) but now that it's summer vacation and it's just work he gets at least an hour a day (usually split into two half-hour periods).

I tried explaining to them and as far as they're concerned, he's done fine alone for the last year and a half so they won't allow me to do so.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Ema's right, and making excuses for neglecting proper care isn't going to make you sound like any more of a responsible owner.  Now that you're aware, though, you'll have to live with that.

Two years on that diet, that seems like just a stroke of luck that he's alright so far, but who knows how much longer that could last. You won't be able to see the huge internal damage a diet like that would do. Since rats live so short, doing everything you can for even just a few more weeks of life is really important. If you can't afford to even feed him suitable food (that mix is called hamster/gerbil and not rat for a reason) how on earth would you expect to pay things such as emergency vet fees? Would you just sit back and let him suffer because you can't afford it? Maybe you need to reconsider having rats in the first place, until you can give them (you really should have more than one) better than sub-par care.

I order my rat's food from here. Harlan Teklad is widely considered to be the best brand of rat food, although it's not commercially available in pet stores, you may be able to find a distributor near you. Other good alternate and storebought brands are Mazuri 6F (19% protein), Oxbow Regal Rat (14% protein), Carefresh Complete, and Hagen Extrusion hamster blocks. Some good fresh fruit/veggies are kale, spinach, broccoli, carrots, blueberries, and banana. You can also make a grain mix of things like rolled oats, roasted soy nuts, healthy cereals, dried fruit, etc. to give occasionally alongside the staple blocks.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hamsters Living World Extrusion usually costs about $8 in my area. And that bag would last a lot longer than a $6.99 bag of hamster/gerbil food. Don't forget when they are eating better quality food, they will eat less. The mix your feeding him now really is not any good for him. Gerbils and hamsters burn energy in a different way, and have different nutritional needs. Maybe you could list the ingredients and nutritional info listed on the side of the bag of your current mix and we could let you know more specifically whats wrong with it. 
On top of a staple food, rats also require daily veg, and fruit on occasions. This is their very *basic* of needs and I really think if you can not provide this then its not fair on the animal. Have you looked in other pet stores? Even if you had to bus a bit, you could buy several months in advance and freeze it.

As a lone rat, honestly he needs much more out time and interaction than whats hes getting now. Also at night he needs some kind of stimulation/interaction. You might think hes fine and happy, but honestly lone rats just slowly loose the will to live. Plus his cage is too small for him to get the basic excersize he needs, so his hour out of the cage a day is the only thing he does! How is that fair? 

Explain to your parents that you are trying to be a more responsible pet owner and have done some research and EVERY single website on the web says they need to be kept in at least pairs. Might they let you get an older quiet rescue male? Tell them hes constantly chewing the bars of his cage, and this is a sign of bordem and stress. Explain they are active at night and like to groom and play. Mine run all over the place, pop corning and wrestling with each other. It makes me sad to think your boys never experienced that.

It would be the same as me deciding to keep you as pet, taking you away from your family and friends without notice or warning and keeping you in a small closet. I will feed you some chicken feed, since I have some left over. And I'll get you out for an hour a day, and then shove you back in for the other 23 hours of the day. YAY how fun does that sound? :-\


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

ok, clearly I'm a terrible person and I should die...

Thank you all for the input, I'm looking for new food, including the suggested brands. Other than that and making sure he has more toys I can't do much else. I don't really have time in my schedule to let him out any more, but I'll try my best. Buying another rat is not an option right now, I've tried. I can't do any more than this.


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

pillowmaker911 said:


> ok, clearly I'm a terrible person and I should die...
> 
> Thank you all for the input, I'm looking for new food, including the suggested brands. Other than that and making sure he has more toys I can't do much else. I don't really have time in my schedule to let him out any more, but I'll try my best. Buying another rat is not an option right now, I've tried. I can't do any more than this.


They were only trying to help you for the best interest of you and your rat in mind, no need to be rude. And they never said anything about "You being a terrible person and should die," don't make up things so you can get pity. 

I may be somewhat fresh to rats, but I do know they do need other ratties to have a better quality of life, for more fun, and overall their well-being and health. I strongly suggest that you talk to your parents more or convince them otherwise. I don't understand why you wouldn't have time to let him out for several reasons. For one, it's summer, so a lot of places are let out besides work and side-jobs if you're older. Even if you do have a job, you should be able to at least afford more of the things he needs. Also, you should have taken into consideration you would have to play/let him out daily, with another rat or not. 

It's good you are getting him better food, do you have any pics of his cage? A larger cage for him to stretch his legs would also be a great improvement. 

Some things you could do is give him mind-problems and offer a treat for reward so he has something to do. Something small you could do to help is get a toy ball with a few small-sized holes in it and stick treats, and make sure they don't fall out of the holes. Let him try to figure out how to get the treats out. You could also make it harder by sticking them into different types of cups so he has to get the ball out. Maybe you could hide small treats throughout a rat-proof room, or inside his cage so he can find them. I am sure you could make something yourself that would keep him occupied that is inexpensive and fun to watch. I have saw someone take a lot of toilet-paper rolls and sat them up all together with small spaces in between, and putting treats in certain ones and letting their rats figure out by rolling them around which has the treats. Try to put at least a hour or more a day into playing with him! I am sure he would love it especially with games, and it's not that much to ask for.

Have you considered maybe rats aren't the right pet for you? There are other pets that don't need as much time, and some can be kept alone and don't require much to little daily attention. I am sure it would be neat to set up an interesting aquarium. As a fish hobbyist myself, I love it. There are great ideas for aquariums and set ups everywhere!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

No we don't think your a terrible person. I personally have respect for all members of this forum, because we obviously all love our rats. You would actually be surprised at how many people feed their rats terrible diets and mostly its out of ignorance. You wouldn't know how to improve on things if someone didn't point it out... and isn't that the reason why you made this thread? I'm just trying to help improve your ratties life.

If you cant do much else, and cant get him a friend. Then you really only have two options.

1) To become as close to a companion substitute as you can to him, which means spending several hours a day with him, grooming, playing etc. 

2) Find him a home that can. You have to put the animals needs before your own sometimes. And maybe, in a few months or years you can get back into it, and this time do it right. Do your research, get all the stuff you need then get TWO rats or more.


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

1) I'm not giving my rat away and I spend as much time as I can with him already.

2) His cage is plenty large enough as he has plenty of space to run around (he's been chasing his toys around... he likes the fact they make noise). I also already have a ball that I put treats in which he likes fighting with to get the treats out.

3) His cage is a cheap one (once again, parents didn't want to spend more then the $30 they did on a rat that cost them $5) so it needs to be replaced anyway (not holding up too well) so I am setting money aside for a better (two floor) cage.

Also, no, I can't afford any more because I have to pay for my own car insurance and gas which takes all my paycheck (insurance is extremely expensive for teenage guys).

So other than improving his diet, looking for more intresting toys and eventually replacing his cage with a two-level one, I have no other options. I found at Petco these packages of dried fruit (I got the papaya ones this time) for like $2 (I can afford that much) which I will start mixing in with his food he gets now, and will continue to give him more fresh foods to help supplement what he does eat. What else (besides the carrots, apples, almonds, and the occasional spinach) can I give him for fresh food? 

I will also start saving old toilet paper rolls and come up with toys for him. I spent a little time googling home-made toys and saw a couple good ideas (including a pinata). But as I said, other than toys and food, there are no options.


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

pillowmaker911 said:


> 1) I'm not giving my rat away and I spend as much time as I can with him already.
> 
> 2) His cage is plenty large enough as he has plenty of space to run around (he's been chasing his toys around... he likes the fact they make noise). I also already have a ball that I put treats in which he likes fighting with to get the treats out.
> 
> ...


I am sure any toy you make for him he will be happy to have. It's also fun watching them mess around with the toys or figuring out how to use them. I am sure he will be happy with a two level cage too. It's obvious you're trying to improve his life which is great. Since you can't get another rat, like Ema suggested, just try spending a bit more time with him if possible, say having extended play-times on weekends or days off. Extra time would be great everyday, but I understand some people are busy. It's also great he is showing an interest in all his toys and enthusiasm. Do you have a fleece pouch, like one that could hang around your neck? He could sleep in there around your neck when you're at the house. It will also make him feel more comfortable with a hiding space. 

Here's some cheap pouches with slings: 

http://www.petsugargliders.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=64

A tutorial on making them, not to mention they are inexpensive and easy to make:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruro9ZqL3p8

Some more pouches, some a bit more in costs:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sugar-Glider-Ra...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item667245af48

[very cheap-] http://cgi.ebay.com/Sugar-Glider-Po...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b2798993


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

I would get him a pouch but he's never seemed to like anything like that. The only place he'll sit still is on my shoulder, otherwise he likes to explore. I also had a hammock for him at one point but I ended up throwing it out because all he did was pee in it, not actually lay around in it. :

I've found a cage that I think will work and that I'll be able to get in the near future (really gotta save up for it though, I have no spare money). It's not overly big, but it does provide him with a second level so he'll have more room to walk around and such. I'm considering the (Martin's) Rat Cubbyhole (R-660). I would get the powder coated one because I'm sick of the galvanized (such a pain to clean). With shipping it's going to be about $72, which I certainly don't have. I may be able to squeeze half of it out of my parents if I explain that part of the reason his cage smells even after a thorough cleaning is because of the fact that it's galvanized they may split the cost with me... 

If this cage is not big enough to keep one rat comfortably please let me know. I'm not sure I can get anything much bigger and still have a place to put the cage though :-\ I _might_ be able to get The Rat Cabin (R-670) because it's only taller, not wider or deeper, but if the extra height isn't necessary or overly beneficial I see no sense in spending an extra $13 for it. Also, would you recommend adding the flip-top lid? Anything else I should know about these cages or a similar cage? ???


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

pillowmaker911 said:


> I would get him a pouch but he's never seemed to like anything like that. The only place he'll sit still is on my shoulder, otherwise he likes to explore. I also had a hammock for him at one point but I ended up throwing it out because all he did was pee in it, not actually lay around in it. :
> 
> I've found a cage that I think will work and that I'll be able to get in the near future (really gotta save up for it though, I have no spare money). It's not overly big, but it does provide him with a second level so he'll have more room to walk around and such. I'm considering the (Martin's) Rat Cubbyhole (R-660). I would get the powder coated one because I'm sick of the galvanized (such a pain to clean). With shipping it's going to be about $72, which I certainly don't have. I may be able to squeeze half of it out of my parents if I explain that part of the reason his cage smells even after a thorough cleaning is because of the fact that it's galvanized they may split the cost with me...
> 
> If this cage is not big enough to keep one rat comfortably please let me know. I'm not sure I can get anything much bigger and still have a place to put the cage though :-\ I _might_ be able to get The Rat Cabin (R-670) because it's only taller, not wider or deeper, but if the extra height isn't necessary or overly beneficial I see no sense in spending an extra $13 for it. Also, would you recommend adding the flip-top lid? Anything else I should know about these cages or a similar cage? ???


I personally never have used Martin's but a lot of people say they are great. I see a lot of breeders that use them, in fact, the breeder I am getting more ratties from uses them and says they are great. If they are nice as they're cracked up to be they are at great prices! I am sure someone here with experience using them could tell more than I can.

Extra height would allow the rat more room to jump and climb, so I would go with the Rat Cabin if possible. It would also be good to cover the levels with something soft so your rat doesn't cut or sore it's feet, or get something like bumblefoot. The flip-top lid might help with cleaning but if you could work with the doors on the sides I am sure it would be fine, it all depends on if you would use/need it yourself.

I am also glad to hear your parents are working with you. 

Haha, some rats just can't sit still. If he likes to ride on your shoulder, he might like to ride in a hoodie or hoodie pockets if you have a hoodie/jacket. 

And on the comment of galvanized, I can't agree MORE on how terrible it is to clean, not to mention it holds scents. I gladly don't use types of cages like that anymore!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

If his current cage is smaller than the Cubbyhole I don't even what to imagine it :'( The Cubbyhole is hardly suitable for one rat, definitely not multiple if you want to get more in the future. The Cabin is a better option, although even just two rats would be a squeeze. I personally don't like recommending any Martins cages smaller than the R-680, because they're bare minimum when it comes to size standards. Martins cages are great if you can get the shipping cheap in the USA, but outside of that, they're not worth it. A cage like this is suitable for around 3 rats and is around the same price, although the pan is shallower and the doors are small, I think he'd appreciate the extra room more.

& I'm 18 and unemployed and currently looking after 6 rats on my own - it's hard sometimes, I agree, but I know that if I couldn't give them the care they deserved, for whatever reason, that I'd surrender them to someone that could, for their sake.


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

The problem I have is there is only one place I can put the cage, and it can't be much bigger than what he currently has. I figured with a second level then the extra height would make up for it. I really like the R-685 though (a little out of my price range - about $130 with shipping) but again, I'm not sure how well it will fit in the spot I have. I will certainly measure the space and if the 685 will fit, I will find a way to get it. Other wise I'll go with the Cabin.

As far as plans for rats in the future, that's completely up in the air. I'm not sure what my life will be like during college so I will likely have to wait quite a while on getting more rats after Marble. Next time I will certainly get at least 2 to avoid problems, and get a much larger cage for them.


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

Knoahe said:


> Extra height would allow the rat more room to jump and climb, so I would go with the Rat Cabin if possible. It would also be good to cover the levels with something soft so your rat doesn't cut or sore it's feet, or get something like bumblefoot. The flip-top lid might help with cleaning but if you could work with the doors on the sides I am sure it would be fine, it all depends on if you would use/need it yourself.


What would you suggest for the "something soft"? And how should I secure it to the wire?


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

pillowmaker911 said:


> Yes, he gets at least half an hour a day (when I'm busy with work/school/sports/etc) but now that it's summer vacation and it's just work he gets at least an hour a day (usually split into two half-hour periods).





pillowmaker911 said:


> 1) I'm not giving my rat away and I spend as much time as I can with him already.


It has to be said, you are not a terrible person, but the people on this site will try to help you and youre rat in whatever way they can, and any experienced rat owner will tell you the same, he is biting his bars out of bordem, and needs a friend. But if youre insistant that you can't get another one, then you really do need to spend more time with him than 1 hour at the most. I give all my rats AT LEAST 1 hour a day and I have 4 and2 living together. so i have to do at least 1 hour with each lot, usually I bring 2 out at a time so it ends up being 3 hours. f you are on holidays I cant really see why you cant do more than 1 hour, you could just have him out on the couch while you watch tele in the evening, and maybe for an hour in the morning or something. Lone rats need as much time as possible with company.


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

pillowmaker911 said:


> Knoahe said:
> 
> 
> > Extra height would allow the rat more room to jump and climb, so I would go with the Rat Cabin if possible. It would also be good to cover the levels with something soft so your rat doesn't cut or sore it's feet, or get something like bumblefoot. The flip-top lid might help with cleaning but if you could work with the doors on the sides I am sure it would be fine, it all depends on if you would use/need it yourself.
> ...


Plain pieces of fleece [or any soft fabric in that matter, fleece is just what I use] that can just slide over the levels would work fine. I read through the shipping information and it says that the cages will come dissembled. Just take a [preferably two-sided with in between opening, something pouch-like] piece of fabric [cut down to size if needed to fit the levels] and slide the wire levels/ramp inside. Just cut slit openings if needed to put the cage together with the fabric on the wired parts. This method works good for me. I am sure I can send you some links to cheap plain-fabric rolls or sets of some kind if needed. There are also places/websites that sell specialized covers for the sole purpose of protecting little feet. And as for fabric, I have seen a lot of things used, even tube socks slid over the ramps! Some fabrics can easily be washed, some can just be thrown out and replaced.

Some specialized covers:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Camo-Ramp-Cover-Ferret-Critter-Nation-Cage-Ramps-/360208640140

http://cgi.ebay.com/Grey-Ramp-Cover...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ded0ee64

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brown-Ramp-Cove...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e1175ff9

Some inexpensive ideas:

http://forum.ferret.com/tm.aspx?m=162551&mpage=1&print=true

Plain fleece rolls that can be sewed together to make covers [also good for blankets, etc.]: 

[Sale! -] http://www.fleecequeen.com/?gclid=CLmDh-uwxKICFR8ZawodRFSu3A

http://www.fabricdiva.com/Fleece_C40.cfm

http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/catalog_items.aspx?TypID=77


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Another idea to make an inexpensive cage is to modify a plastic tub. But since its a permanent home for Marble you would have to clean it regularly, every 3 days at least. Also make LOTS of ventilation holes and mesh the top.










As for finding space to put the cage, you will have to make the space. Throw out something else, clear everything away or into storage bins? 

A good way of getting veggies in him for cheap, is using tinned veggies. You can get a tin of peas for under a $1 and it would last a week or longer. (just keep it refrigerated in a sealed container) Don't forget to introduce veggies to him slowly so he gets used to the moisture content in his diet and give him a good variety. Also if you ever have veggies with your meal, just leave a few ratty sized bites for him! 

I would stop giving him almonds, they are high in fat.. and he gets enough of the same kind of thing in his current food.


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

Alright, I'll stop with the almonds I guess. I have been giving him a small amount of fruit or veggies for the last few days and he seems to be enjoying them.

As for the fat in his food, the label shows only 7% fat which (compared to the other brands of food that were suggested) really isn't that high. Other food blends I saw at the nearest pet store - Petco - which cost twice as much as my local Walmart where I buy his food now have 10% as the lowest amount of fat. I don't think his food is really all that bad for him. I'm just going to give him less of it at a time and replace it with more fruits and veggies to offer a balance.

I've also though of just buying a bunch of ingredients and making my own blend (if, per pound, it's around the same price or not too much more - leave that part to me). If I decide to do this, what should I get and how much of each ingredient should I use?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Look on craglsit for a larger cage. Sometimes you can find things for very cheap on there or check out local garage and rummage sales. Maybe you can do a bit less driving so you can afford some more toys or cage or work a few extra hours? Im glad you are here getting suggestions I just hope you take some of the advice adn use it. My rats really enjoy playing with feathers, they enjoy chasing them. You could also go to a dollar store and but some of the little balls for cat toys or little stuffed things for cats. You can use old kleenex, cereal, food boxes as toys also. There are plenty of things you can make also that dont include sewing jsut some material which you could use jsut some old clothes or socks. Ill put the links at the bottom to the two places I found. If you have any old small stuffed animals they make good toys. Also wood clothespins if you have any around the house are good for chewing, you can soak them in apple juice to make them more appealable but isnt necesary. If you have any fruit trees nearby you can collect some twigs for your rat also. You can use old small plastic containers for butter etc or baby food and hide treats/food in them. I also reccomend feeding your rat fruits and veggies which will be an excellent addition to your rats diet. They only need a little bit each day so see what you have in the house and make sure to check out the sticky on whats not safe. Hope these ideas help.

http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm
http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewaccessories.htm
http://www.worldofrats.com/ROUSHammocks.html


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

AMJ087 said:


> Look on craglsit for a larger cage. Sometimes you can find things for very cheap on there or check out local garage and rummage sales. Maybe you can do a bit less driving so you can afford some more toys or cage or work a few extra hours? Im glad you are here getting suggestions I just hope you take some of the advice adn use it. My rats really enjoy playing with feathers, they enjoy chasing them. You could also go to a dollar store and but some of the little balls for cat toys or little stuffed things for cats. You can use old kleenex, cereal, food boxes as toys also. There are plenty of things you can make also that dont include sewing jsut some material which you could use jsut some old clothes or socks. Ill put the links at the bottom to the two places I found. If you have any old small stuffed animals they make good toys. Also wood clothespins if you have any around the house are good for chewing, you can soak them in apple juice to make them more appealable but isnt necesary. If you have any fruit trees nearby you can collect some twigs for your rat also. You can use old small plastic containers for butter etc or baby food and hide treats/food in them. I also reccomend feeding your rat fruits and veggies which will be an excellent addition to your rats diet. They only need a little bit each day so see what you have in the house and make sure to check out the sticky on whats not safe. Hope these ideas help.
> 
> http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm
> http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewaccessories.htm
> http://www.worldofrats.com/ROUSHammocks.html


Thanks! I've looked on Craigslist but can't seem to find anything worthwhile. I wish I could work more hours but Walmart is already giving me as many as they can.

I'll check out the sticky and make note of what not to give him.

Thank you all for your input and help!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I check craigslist everyday and am always on the lookout for cheap cages. Keep checking daily. I managed to get a huge for my rats for only $75 which I never would've been able to afford otherwise.


----------



## Sweet Rat (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello, I am new to this forum. Just came across it now and was reading this thread and decided to post. ( I am a breeder and have been raising rats since 2000. ) 

Martin's 670 is too small because it doesn't have much in the way of room for hidey boxes and toys. The 680 size is my favorite, though I prefer not to use the shelves and ramps. I like to use the space for igloos, cardboard boxes, etc, and also for hanging more hammocks. To save a little money, you can get one of Martin's ferret cages instead. The bungalow ( I think it is 30 x 18 x 18 ) and the next one bigger are both nice. The Bungalow ( 610 ? ) is $71 in pvc coated. *** As you have discovered, any galvanized cage is impossible to clean the pee smell out of, so get powder coated or pvc coated cage.

As for things to amuse your rat ( that are cheap ) you can shred newspapers and fill small cardboard boxes with them. This makes great tunneling fun. Cardboard boxes are good for playing in and can be arranged and stacked in all kinds of fun ways. When giving rats nuts, give them in the shell, so the rat has to work just a bit to get the goodie inside.

Many kinds of fruits and veggies can be given to rats. ( Mine like bananas and broccoli florets best. ) Even those bags of frozen mixed veggies can be used, just pour out and cook up a small amount that is just right for one rat and the bag should last a while. Another chewy thing rats like is an EDIBLE dog bone. *** Some are peanut butter flavored, etc. If your family has chicken for dinner you can give a bone to the rat for some fun chewing, but need to remove it after a day, so it doesn't get smelly!

Others here are giving you good ideas too. Good luck with your guy.

Debbie
Sweet Genes
http://www.sweetgenes.com


----------

